# dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

If you seen a dog who appeared to be in distress,(heavy panting,distressed) in a closed up car on a hot day, what would you really do?

1. I would call 911 and hope they got there quickly.
2. I would call 911, but would break a window to gain access to assist the dog.
3. I would hope someone else would call for help
4. I would do nothing, the owner must have a good reason for leaving the dog locked up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Quite a few years ago I broke the window out of a van at a dog show. There were many attempts to locate the owner. Turns out he was in the breed ring and didn't want to loose a shot at a major. :evil: :evil: 
He finally came out as I was getting the dog out of the van and really started chewing my a$$ out. I then busted a headlight on the van and he shut his mouth. The crowd wanted to hang his ignorant a$$ till security came. 
I'm just a nice old granpa now but I'd still bust a window to save a dog. I'n the past year or so I've seen the results of a dog in a hot car. It wasn't neglect, just a very tragic mistake. I wont see it again if I have any chance to do something.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I would break a window and help the dog before I called 911.

I keep one of these in each of my cars.

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=10105


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Since I always carry a camera...I would take pics, bust the dog out of the vehicle, take more pictures and so on. 
That way, I have evidence to present, should I be taken to court, or should charges be pressed against the dog owner. 

I had a gal in WY yesterday approach me because Rock was in my pick up in the middle of the day, so I politely told her that my vehicle was running with the A/C going. She was embarrased as she had walked by the pick up but was so concerned that she failed to hear it running.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I would call 911... depending on the level of "distress," I think I would break into the car if needed. (I hope I would break into the car... but you never really know for sure unless faced with the situation.) When I first read the question, I did think about law suits and being taken to court. I like the idea of taking photos, but I usually don't have a camera with me. Plus, I wouldn't want anything to delay my ability to help the dog. You would hope that calling 911 would resolve the issue and help would quickly be on the way. However, there are instances where help arrived too late, and the dog died.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I would break a window before calling 911... or immediately after. I don't think they'd arrive in time, and I certainly don't want to wait for them while watching the dog die...

The photo tip is a good one. I can take pictures with my cell phone, and it's usually on me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Last summer was a record setter. While at WalMart (you can buy everything at Walmart) I saw a local city cop trying to unlock a car with a slimjim. There was a child in the back seat. The mother was in the store. I pulled up and asked if I could help (he was a young officer and was waiting for a supervisor to assist). He told me he couldn't get the door to open, his partner was inside trying to locate the mother. The child looked very stressed to me, in fact, I thought was in serious condition. I took my impact weapon (we aren't allowed to call them an ASP) and broke the passenger door window. The young officer just looked at me like I'd lost my mind. I was in uniform. Shortly after that, the supervisor pulled up. I told him what I did, gave him my card with my car number and said if he needed anything from me to call. By this time the ambulance had arrived. I left. I spoke with him a few days later, the mother was charged with neglect. Nothing was ever said about the window. I'd do the same for a dog I felt was in danger.

DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

You could also break the window while you are on the line with 911. Simply explain the situation and what you are doing. The call is recorded and you will have a record of why you felt it necessary to break the window. It will not prevent a lawsuit, but like the pictures it will help.

Terry


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I would call 911 and be asking about response time. If needed, I'd break the window while on the phone with the operator cause there would be a record of why it was done. Not quite as nice as a camera. IF the dog was in really bad shape and AC was delayed, I'd be taking the dog to a vet ASAP (while on the phone with the operator of course.)


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> I would break a window before calling 911... or immediately after. I don't think they'd arrive in time, and I certainly don't want to wait for them while watching the dog die...
> 
> The photo tip is a good one. I can take pictures with my cell phone, and it's usually on me.


OH! I totally forgot about my cell phone! I DO have a camera with me!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> You could also break the window while you are on the line with 911. Simply explain the situation and what you are doing. The call is recorded and you will have a record of why you felt it necessary to break the window. It will not prevent a lawsuit, but like the pictures it will help.
> 
> Terry


Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

For me, it would depend on what I was doing at the time. I have, on my lunch hour, seen a minivan with three little yapping dogs parked in full sun, with the windows rolled down _maybe_ 1/2 an inch, that was parked there when I parked to go into the restaurant to eat, and was still there when I came back out. I immediately called the police (they are in charge of animal control as well) and explained the situation - that the van had been there for at least the 30-40 minutes that I had spent eating, but was already there when I arrived - but I was not able to hang around to see the outcome because I was already running late getting back to work. I didn't have any way of getting into the vehicle anyway.

On the other hand, if I didn't have to be back at work or whatever, I would stay there and do what I could until someone got there.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I would definately call 911 but also break the window after having taken a few quick pics with my camera phone. The couple seconds it takes to snap 2 or 3 pics shouldn't take so long as to further endanger the dog, we're talking about a total of 20 seconds maybe. Not to sure I would catch any flack from the vehicle owner unless they were bigger than 6 foot and 220 lbs or just plain stupid. Always have my phone on me and would rather have evidence to corroberate my story!
In the positive light: upon return to a broken vehicle window and possible fines due to cruelty there may end up being one less dufus willing to leave their dogs unattended for extended periods in the sun.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The results of this study really brings home how quickly temperatures rise in a car:
http://ggweather.com/heat/

Edited to paste the conclusions from the study I linked (please note, this study was based on outside temp of ONLY 70F):
CONCLUSIONS​
Average elapsed time and temperature rise
10 minutes ~ 19 deg F
20 minutes ~ 29 deg F
30 minutes ~ 34 deg F
60 minutes ~ 43 deg F
1 to 2 hours ~ 45-50 deg F
“Cracking” the windows had little effect

Vehicle interior color probably biggest factor


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Because the dog was in distress, I voted call 911 and break into the car...(prior to doing this, get a witness(es) to the dog, while I do this, have someone run in the establishment to page the owner of XYZ123 vehicle)

Perhaps will print some copies of the study and conclusions Susan just posted to have on hand as well, for discussions that may come up about this topic. This may just help inform and educate those who *do* leave their panting dogs in the car, only to arrive "in time" because it wasn't really "that hot" and they were only going to be "a minute" 

I've stood by a couple cars in my time, to just make sure...never have seen a dog in clearly obvious distress...I guess that leads to defining distress. For me to break in the car, I think the dog would have to be either pawing at the window to get out, or perhaps laying on the seat, tongue hanging...but in that case, unfortunately, the dog would likely not be seen and prolly die.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the idea about taking a before and after picture. Now, I don't know if I would remember at the time to take the pictureYes, I would do what ever it takes to save the dog. (or cat) I would be happy to pay for a broken window if it involved saving a life, even if the owner is a moron.:evil:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry mods. don't know what happen with my duplicate post.  
Can you remove one please?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

This site has a very interesting chart. I knew that the temperature rises very quickly, but the increase in temperatures between 5-10 minutes (i.e., "Well, I was only gone for a couple of minutes!) surprised me. You're looking at temperatures in the mid-upper 70s possibly reaching 100 degress in just 10 minutes or less.



susan tuck said:


> The results of this study really brings home how quickly temperatures rise in a car:
> http://ggweather.com/heat/
> 
> Edited to paste the conclusions from the study I linked (please note, this study was based on outside temp of ONLY 70F):
> ...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I put a thermometer in my car yesterday afternoon. After about an hour it was 162F!!!! Good for coffee, not so good for dogs.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

In addition to taking photos of the animal in the car, I would take a pic of the thermometer in my vehicle to record the outside temp at that time. I would do this after I called 911, if locating the owner wasn't possible and the animal looked distressed. I would hate to bust the window without witnesses or trying to first locate the owner but I would in a heartbeat if the situation looked grave enough.

Allot has to do with if I was alone or had help, someone to run inside stores with the lics number and car descript. If not, my first priority would be for the animal not property damage. If a dog is struggling like hell, I wouldn't bat an eyelash.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK. this is a judgment call by the citizenry. I get most of these calls on my shift because I am the unofficial locksmith and can get in most cars in a few seconds to a couple minutes. A lot of these calls come from people who don't know what they are seeing. Example...last week a store security officer called 911 and opened the door to a car that had a med sized dog in it. The car had been there 10 mins and was at least half in the shade with the windows closed. I arrive and the dog is a happy camper. A minute later the owner arrives. Security was alarmed because it was 90 deg out and the dog was panting. I saw no sign of distress at all. A local busy body wanted the owner arrested which I declined because there was no crime.

For those that know dogs and the effects of heat, I say do what you have to. If you jump the gun I doubt I'll arrest but civilly you'll be negligent. Its a tough call but if you really love dogs it will be worth any penalty if in fact a judge finds you at fault.

Howard


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*

Let's add a little twist to this.

What if the dog becomes aggressive as you approach the car? Then what do you do?


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*

My GF and I were at Petsmart and saw a kitten in a car with the windows rolled up, doors locked. It was hot. we went into Petsmart, got what we had to get and left. The cat was still there (15mins tops). we called 911 and literally with in 7 mins they were there, at the same time the owner camoe out. didn't stay to see what happened.
All that being said, I do see people over react on the whole dog in a car thing. I have a Ford Explorer, And I would leave the back glas opened while I would run in to the a store, or during training (dogs were in the back crated), and I can't tell you how many times someone called in and the police or animal control would show up, check the dogs and be on there merry way. It can be a pain and a nuissance, but when I think back on it, I'm kinda glad someone was looking out for my mutts.
If the dog was severely distressed, I would shatter a window in a minute. If the dog was aggressive, I'd still bust it. But, the dog would have to be REALLY distressed. Otherwise, I'm calling the boys (and women) in blue.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*



Kristen Cabe said:


> Let's add a little twist to this.
> 
> What if the dog becomes aggressive as you approach the car? Then what do you do?


This happened here when there was some kind of a street fair downtown a few years ago and people were parking in the lot to a nearby shopping center. HOT day.

A GSD mix was in a car, in the sun, tongue out, snarling at everyone who got near the car.

Still there when I came out of the store. A few people standing around, one saying that the car had been there over an hour. The store had announced on their PA, but no response.

So we called 911, and waited to be sure someone came, which they did, very quickly.

One officer engaged the dog's attention at the back window and the other one opened the passenger door, rolled down the window a little, and put a dish of water inside. (This was pretty fast and choreographed; the store provided the dish and water and the officers synchronized their actions.)

I have to say that they worked fast and efficiently and did not wait for animal control (on a Saturday -- good luck). They just acted. 

The owners showed up about a minute later. 

The owners were saying stuff about how this scraggly little tree beside the car had been providing shade when they left and they didn't realize that the position of the sun would change so much, yada yada.

Even if true, it didn't matter. No window cracked, and it was a hot cloudless day.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*

Even with gas prices the way they are, people will, at first, complain because we leave our cars running. When we explain there is a working dog inside, they change their tune and become very agreeable. People are funny folks.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*

A dog in real heat distress doesn't have the energy, or desire to be aggressive. A dog on the cusp of heat related problems may only have them exxagerated further by the looky loo's who keep approaching the car. Nothing like an overheated dog whose continually fired up by the well meaning public. 

Citizen..."Yup, he's still OK, look at him go" 2 min later..."Yup, still fires up"....2 min after that..."Why's he just laying there with that thousand yard stare, white gums, tongue hanging out and his eyes rolled back? Better knock on the glass to make sure he's OK". 

Just for laughs (well, maybe not really)....I went to a local theater where the family just arrived in town after a long day and decided to take in a movie before dropping off Fluffy. The dog was not too bad shape but the owners were going to be gone at least another hour. My partner removes the dog from the unlocked vehicle (read: Please steal me!) takes the dog and walks to the front row of four different theaters. He stands out front, lifts the dog over his head in front of the crowd for a moment, and when no one responds, continues to the next theater. On the fourth he heard someone say "That looks like Fluffy!" wherein we take the owners outside for a good ass chewing. No arrest made only for the sake of 2 young children and because the dog was not in distress. Crazy people out there.

Howard


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> In the positive light: upon return to a broken vehicle window and possible fines due to cruelty there may end up being one less dufus willing to leave their dogs unattended for extended periods in the sun.


Good one Will :smile:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

kim guidry said:


> Good one Will :smile:


Ya know...It's like a gift, like I'm not even trying...Just comes to me...Often times I just sit back and think about how great I REALLY am! :-k :razz:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Ya know...It's like a gift, like I'm not even trying...Just comes to me...Often times I just sit back and think about how great I REALLY am! :-k :razz:


 
Will, are you a distant cousin of Howard?:-k


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*



Howard Knauf said:


> My partner removes the dog from the unlocked vehicle (read: Please steal me!) takes the dog and walks to the front row of four different theaters.


I'm not going to lie...if I leave the dogs in the car (with the windows cracked, even in cooler 40-50F weather, and with the A/C going if above 70F in the shade), I leave the doors unlocked just in case some catastrophic accident occurs and a good passerby needs to let them out. My husband complains, but then again, I am _fairly_ certain _most_ people wouldn't steal a car with at least one Malinois and this decal on my car...they don't do Schutzhund anymore, but nobody has to know that... :-$:-$:-$


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: AGGRESSIVE dog in distress in hot car, what do you do?*

I'm busting the window and then giving the owner more grief than they ever had when they return.


----------



## Tony Albers (Jun 26, 2008)

Broken window, called 911 (it's 112 around here though).
I'm surprised that you rely on your A/C that much. I wouldn't -no way.
But then again, it's difficult to leave the car with the windows wide open. Luckily I have a white Land-Rover, so I just open the windows 1" and the vent flaps in the front(under the windshield). This is actually enough to keep the temp down in the car.
But how long does your dogs stay in the car with the A/C running? Sounds like waste of gas to me.

/tony


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Somehow I can't see trying to save on gas if it's gonna kill my dog. JMHO! :wink:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I leave mine in the truck fairly often as well. 
Gator is my demo and distraction dog and I do a lot of in-home lessons I need him with me for, and I live at least 20 minutes from my nearest client. Most places, I can just leave him in the kennel in the cargo area with all of the windows, including the rear window open (I leave the hatch down to further secure his crate door and the window within the hatch open). If I'm anywhere where people will be walking past the back of my truck, I leave the A/C going, the hood up and check the vehicle frequently.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I leave my dogs in the car if I am doing something quick or I'm at my dads visiting. But that is only if it's cool enough outside that I know the car won't get super hot... and I park under a tree and leave the windows down a little... never had any problems.

Thankfully Ive never seen an animal trapped in a hot car b4!


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

I was at an air show once and herd an announcement about a dog in a car. They asked nicely for the owner to come or we will smash a window. Personnaly would have no problem smashing someones window and freeing a dog. Its fun to vent on morons and ruin their day!!!! 8)


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

Folks, try the doors. There has to be more than two of us who don't lock our cars when there's a working dog inside.

I didn't answer the poll because my choice wasn't quite there... in great distress, I'd try the doors and then break the window that second: no photo; before calling 911. I will not be offering to pay for the window. In possible or not yet obvious distress, I'd call 911 first, ask the eta and take it from there w/ trying for the r/o, continued monitoring if no ofc is available. If I break the window on that and owner wants me to pay for it, I'm paying.

A few weeks ago, a gal complained about my pooch in the car. It was hot--close to 80 degrees F out. He was cold water saturated (just came from 50 degree ocean swim); had drinking water and lots of room in the car; all four windows down (fronts way down, back just shy of enough for him to get an open muzzle out; car unlocked; silver sun shade in the windsheld; car nosed into the sun, which shades the car the way the sw is built); and the car's light-colored... W/ this set-up, it's actually significantly cooler inside the car than outside. Still we check him pretty often (no more than 15 minutes). He'd been in there 12 minutes when the complainant came to me and said it was probably 120 in my car. I thanked her and explained he was fine. She watched when I went to him.

Had she broken my windows, I'd have had her buy me a new window, but I wouldn't have had much heartache with it.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one of these on my keyring - a "res-q-me"

Very small, very light - simply press it onto a window and continue pushing gently and the spring loaded internal punch will smash the window


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Last fall I was heading out for our morning walk, in these parts fall can mean many things in terms of temperture ranges. However that day it it was bright and sunny, and relatively mild that morning. Being a Sunday, we got kind of a late start, I'd say 9:30 or 10ish. Well, we cut through a churches parking lot so we don't have to deal with the traffic griefs the main road provides. Yep, going through the parking lot a dog in a locked, windows up car is having a fit seeing us. But I did note the windows up. We carry on with our walk, but I'm thinking; wtf, yeah it's only 65 or so degrees out but the sun is bright, that car has got to be hot inside. The more I think about it the less I like it, because by now I'm getting warm, the morning temp is rising and thinking about taking off my flannel shirt, and that dog is trapped. Okay the walk is cut short.
Now I'm starting to try and decide what I'm going to do if the dog is still trapped. I decided my best course was to march right into the church, down the aisle, me and Cassie, stand in front of the alter, and announce that we were going to break some windows if the dog wasn't attented to....No matter what holy rite was in process.

Probably lucky for me by the time we got back it looked as though they had just taken a break and let the dog out for some air. However I did go over and tell the owner that if I ever see anything like that again, they'll come out to broken windows and a police officer waiting. After I had finished my animated conversation with the owner and started walking away I looked back (just in case ya know) and I think the whole congregation had gone over to see what the commotion was about. lol







I've never seen another locked up dog in that lot since.
Randy

Ps.
To answer the poll question. I'd have absolutely no compunction with breaking a window out to rescue a dog.


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm writting a nice letter to my local Chief of Police. Small town so our Cops drive their police cars home and despite not really being allowd. They use them on personnel errands. Its 90+ degree's outside and one of our K9 units with nice tinted dark black windows. Was inside a local wine and cheese bar, enjoying himself. While his GSD sat in a locked car and windows rolled up! The officer (doesn't deserve a capital) did not get it when I told him. One its against state law to use government vehicles on non official business. Second tinted black windows attract sun and leaving them rolled up with a dog in the back is not BRIGHT! Asked me for my license and then wanted to know what car I'm driving........................... Again small town and jerk in my opinion officer. Warrents a nice letter to the big boss! Remind him one of his officers already was caught DUI and hint an run accidents using taxpayer vehicles while drinking! ](*,)


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Steven Lovitt said:


> I'm writting a nice letter to my local Chief of Police. Small town so our Cops drive their police cars home and despite not really being allowd. They use them on personnel errands. Its 90+ degree's outside and one of our K9 units with nice tinted dark black windows. Was inside a local wine and cheese bar, enjoying himself. While his GSD sat in a locked car and windows rolled up! The officer (doesn't deserve a capital) did not get it when I told him. One its against state law to use government vehicles on non official business. Second tinted black windows attract sun and leaving them rolled up with a dog in the back is not BRIGHT! Asked me for my license and then wanted to know what car I'm driving........................... Again small town and jerk in my opinion officer. Warrents a nice letter to the big boss! Remind him one of his officers already was caught DUI and hint an run accidents using taxpayer vehicles while drinking! ](*,)


Seems to me that you have more problems with Police Officers than you do with the dog-locked-in-car scenarios.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Hey steven,

Was the car running? And why would he take his dog to a restaraunt? Maybe he just got off work and went straight to dinner.


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Seems to me that you have more problems with Police Officers than you do with the dog-locked-in-car scenarios.


 If no dog locked in non running car, would not even notice or really care! Like most of our Police Officers.....

No dinner items or even lunch items served. Wine/Martini bar; snacks, cheese and crackers yuppie type place. 

I was a little nice dropped the actual location, i.e: bar. Just pointed out the dangers of leaving a dog in 90 degree heat with no windows open. Not a good idea. 


,


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Steven Lovitt said:


> If no dog locked in non running car, would not even notice or really care! Like most of our Police Officers.....


What does that mean Any of it :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is about dog's being locked in a hot car. Lets not turn it into a LEO bashing post!!!! 
PEOPLE make mistakes!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> This is about dog's being locked in a hot car. Lets not turn it into a LEO bashing post!!!!
> PEOPLE make mistakes!


You're right Bob. Some people can turn any thread in a LEO bashing one...:roll:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I know the WPPD K9's I care for- would rather sit in the air conditioned locked car-than stay at home without their handler. There have been many times the guys have been on "details"...so they aren't taking emergency calls-they are protecting that particular business- some go right from shift to the" detail", others when leaving the house...the dog wants to go-and the dogs are very content to be in their back seat kennel for the duration. Most police cars have the alarms on them,should the air-conditioner fail- and No K-9 officer I know, would ever put his dog at risk intentionally- but to keep on topic- if the alarm IS going off on a K9 officers car, and I can't find the officer- I can call 911 and make them aware, IF dog is in real distress-I would quickly think about my next step, and breaking a window to get the dog ventilation...might be my first option.


----------

